# [SOLVED] user manual



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

hello again guys i just got a used fridgefreezer from a local store pretty good one i might add for the price, i have no manual and have looked at different sites but they ask for a model number which i dont have and cant see it anywhere on the fridge and was wondering if there was a site were i didnt need such details


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: user manual*

Allo darrenpmw :wave:

As far as I know, all sites need a model-number so they know which manual to supply. There should be a plate (often stamped aluminium), likely to be on the back somewhere, with the model and serial number, along with the voltage, power-consumption etc.


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: user manual*

thanks for the reply, ill have a look again


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: user manual*

Could be behind the grill cover at the bottom front...if it has one. My fridge is long overdue for replacement (1987) and a similar model was the "poster child" for an ad on turning in old units.....:laugh:


----------



## darrenpmw (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: user manual*

thanks guys found it on a little label in behind one of the drawers 

thanks again


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: user manual*

They do try to hide those things.......:laugh:

Marking this as solved....good luck!!


----------

